# Losing Faith



## skb (Sep 20, 2011)

Hi all, i've just recently joined this site and i'm not sure if i'm in the right place to post my thread - anyway i hope you can help.

I have had alot of ups and downs in my life, but no matter what i have always kept faith in my sikh religion. Recently, things have become very bad for me, where one thing keeps happening after the other. I have asked god "what am i doing wrong, whats the right thing to do, why do these things keep happening to me?"

I've got to the point where i just think enoughs enough - nobody is listening to me and whats in my heart. I have no motivation to get up and pray like i used to, i feel as though i am loosing faith in everything, as no matter what i do, nothing seems to work out.

I feel very lost, can someone help?


----------



## Harry Haller (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Loosing faith*

This is probably not the answer you are looking for, but it works for me..

Firstly, I do not believe in god, I believe in a force, an energy, in the SGGS the name of this energy and force is eternal truth. 

I do not believe that you can converse with it, you can converse with a small aspect of it in your head, this is a tiny fragment of the total, a very tiny compass if you like, that gives you a general direction. The eternal truth itself cannot change your life, only you can, and if the problems in your life are due to external forces, then prayer and meditation can help you focus your energy on dealing with the problems, but it cannot make them magically disappear, for that would be magic, jadoo, and sikhs do not believe in magic, only truth. 

If it feels like nobody is listening to you, it is because nobody is listening to you, our faith exists as a means to get us through the bad times, not take away our bad times, just being a sikh is no guarantee that you are going to be free of life's problems, otherwise you can very easily get stuck in a trap of 'hey ive been a good sikh, ive done good things, give me something back!', loving the eternal truth is a lesson in unconditional love, ie, you love because you want to, not because you want something back, 

Don't be lost, you are in good company here, I use this site as a support mechanism for almost anything, have faith in yourself, try and channel your energy into getting out of this low, and maybe try and have a less abrahamic view of this eternal truth, learn, read, study the SGGS, not because doing so will stop bad things happening, but because doing so will enrich you with knowledge and assist you in dealing with life

my opinion only,hope it helps in some way


----------



## Lee (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Loosing faith*

My advice is going to be more pragmatic Skb ji.

You sound like you are on the road to deppression, get yourself to the doctor, explian how you feel and ask for a referal to a mental health practioner.

You have freewill, help yourself to become better rather than waiting for God to do it.


----------



## Scarlet Pimpernel (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Loosing faith*

*Lioness of the Lord,
Be like the sword,
For it is made stronger,
Should it be heated longer,
Even lion may tire and choose retreat,
But a lioness may never choose defeat,
She is the dignity of the pride,
May she take all in her stride,


*


----------



## Searching (Sep 20, 2011)

*Re: Loosing faith*



> I have asked god "what am i doing wrong, whats the right thing to do, why do these things keep happening to me?"



skb ji
Somewhat similar reasons were given to me by my brother as to why he no longer believed in God. He said praying or not praying did not have any effect in his life. 

Believing in God may not make your life any easier. It did not make it any easy for our Guru Sahibs. Be them from Guru Arjan Sahib ji to Guru Teg Bahadur ji who were martyred or Guru Hargobind ji to Guru Gobind Singh ji, who lost his 4 sons and father but kept striving for justice and righteousness. 
Dear sister, try to "accept" the will of almighty and be at peace with yourself but that doesn't mean you should stop striving.

Remember that not religious people have an easy life nor all non religious people have it difficult.


----------



## TigerStyleZ (Sep 21, 2011)

You are here to break out of the reincarnation of 84 lakh lifes, everything in life is hard. I see this wolrd here as "hell" and the truth as "paradise", you only need to find this truth, you need to find this way, no one said that i would be easy.. Look at our Guru jis..


----------



## Jass Singh (May 28, 2014)

May I ask you why you are a Sikh? Can you articulate to me what you believe & why?


----------



## Ishna (May 29, 2014)

Probably not since she posted that in 2011!


----------

